
Show HN: Failory – Learn from other entrepreneurs' mistakes - richclominson
http://failory.com/
======
dang
Sockpuppet accounts and bogus upvotes will get your accounts and sites banned
here, so please don't do that.

------
onuralp
Not sure if the personal interview model can be scaled as to include an
appealing variety of startups. You may want to take a look at these two
sites[0:2] that I think do a pretty good job at aggregating the stories of the
startups that did not quiet take off.

[0] Collapsed - [https://collapsed.co/](https://collapsed.co/) [1] Autopsy -
[http://autopsy.io/](http://autopsy.io/)

~~~
richclominson
Thanks for the resources! I will check them out. Also thanks for your
feedback, we will think how to scale Failory to more startups. If you know of
any failed startup please share them our contact.

------
dharness
Inspired by
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses)
?

~~~
richclominson
Yes, I love IH!

~~~
mattbgates
I thought it was from the creator of Indie Hackers! Maybe he was doing
something new! But still a good resource.. bookmarked for lessons!

~~~
richclominson
Would be awesome to partnership with Courtland!

------
herpiko
There is also [http://startupgraveyard.io/](http://startupgraveyard.io/)

~~~
richclominson
Yes, it was a great source of inspiration!

------
dodorex
What's with the emojis in questions? Distracting to read.

~~~
richclominson
We thought it would make the website a little bit more colorful

~~~
dvt
You should use one emoji per question and use it as a bullet point. Right now,
it looks a bit jarring. Your intuition is correct (a bit of color/playfulness
doesn't hurt).

~~~
unkown-unknowns
When you say as bullet point, do you mean as in before the text? That's not
how to use emoji in general. But a single emoji at any place within the text
(as opposed to many of them) is a good idea.

~~~
dvt
Yeah I mean as bullet point. For example, see my blog: dvt.name. I use emojis
as "bullet points" on an unordered list of blog posts.

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "how to use emojis in general" \--
emojis are just like any other character used in any way that seems to make
sense.

~~~
richclominson
Okey, we will take this into account for the following updates. Thanks you!

------
5_minutes
Nice concept, bookmarked. will check regularly.

Perhaps useful to add is some categorisation and taxonomy.

Good luck!

~~~
richclominson
Thanks for your feedback! We are working on those functionalities.

------
kapauldo
If this was a podcast I would listen every single week.

~~~
richclominson
We are planning to create a podcast! Suscribe to the newsletter to keep
updated

------
kristoff_it
Is the name a wordplay on Fillory?

~~~
richclominson
Haha no, the name of Failory becomes from failure + story. The logo makes
reference to a chat + story + colors of failures.

~~~
kristoff_it
Makes perfect sense, although it would still have been a good fit if it
actually were a wordplay on Fillory.

~~~
richclominson
Its true! :)

------
dmitrybrant
The plural possessive of entrepreneur is entrepreneurs' (apostrophe after the
s).

------
paulitajuane
High quality content!

~~~
richclominson
Thanks and forget to suscribe to our newsletter!

~~~
bitcoindev
LOL, Why people on HN tend to abuse their power like downvoting unecessarily

